# Will the Diesel Cruze Xgauges work on a gasoline Cruze?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

scanguage doesn't specify gas or diesel. 

II and E specify light duty trucks and cars. 

D is for diesel motorhomes and semis

KR is added features for semis. 

Assuming your diesel had an obd2 plug. It should work. 

That's what it looks like to me anyways. Going off their websight.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> scanguage doesn't specify gas or diesel.
> 
> II and E specify light duty trucks and cars.
> 
> ...


Yes, but i am looking to see if the Xgauges specific to the Diesel Chevy Cruze could be programmed into my SG2 when I send it in for firmware update, and work for my gasoline Cruze. The simplest way to test that would be for a diesel Cruze owner with an SG2 to test the Xgauges in a gasoline Cruze.

https://www.scangauge.com/x-gauge-commands/chevy-cruze-diesel/


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Xgauges are something you program into the Scangauge to display various PIDs from the computer. 
They were nice enough to preprogram a few for the 1st gen diesel Cruze upon request. 

I suspect those CTD Xgauge PIDs won't work on most other cars, but in ten-twenty minutes' time you could edit all of them to read the data from your car if you had the correct info to work from. I don't know if the gassers even have sensors to monitor IAT in more than one place or oil pressure.

I found IAT to be kind of boring in my LE2 when I got my BNR tune. At 200hp in 30°F ambient temps, the IAT in my car reads about 37°. If the intercooler is so efficient that intake temps are within ten degrees of ambient at high boost, then it's not worth having a gauge to display IAT.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

Taxman said:


> Xgauges are something you program into the Scangauge to display various PIDs from the computer.
> They were nice enough to preprogram a few for the 1st gen diesel Cruze upon request.
> 
> I suspect those CTD Xgauge PIDs won't work on most other cars, but in ten-twenty minutes' time you could edit all of them to read the data from your car if you had the correct info to work from.


My scangauge is currently at 4.12 firmware, and I would have to send it to Scangauge for a firmware update to even be able to try the Xgauges. Hence asking if someone can check before I ship it off.



> I don't know if the gassers even have sensors to monitor IAT in more than one place or oil pressure.
> 
> I found IAT to be kind of boring in my LE2 when I got my BNR tune. At 200hp in 30°F ambient temps, the IAT in my car reads about 37°. If the intercooler is so efficient that intake temps are within ten degrees of ambient at high boost, then it's not worth having a gauge to display IAT.



There are what I think are TMAP sensors before the turbo, and before the throttle body on the LUJ. They should be picking up the temperature and pressure at both points. I would like to be able to watch the delta between the two to see if an upgraded FMIC is necessary.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

THat's kind of what I was thinking. Different PID's. 

If you look at the scangauge websight. Under support center. Diesel cruze has a seperate link. Scrolling through the list they all say 4.42 is required. 


https://www.scangauge.com/support/x-gauge-commands/gm/


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> THat's kind of what I was thinking. Different PID's.
> 
> If you look at the scangauge websight. Under support center. Diesel cruze has a seperate link. Scrolling through the list they all say 4.42 is required.
> 
> ...



Yes. I linked to that information 3 posts above yours. I have firmware 4.12. I have to send my gauge in for an update to even try the CTD Xgauges. I am asking people that have the CTD specific programming to test it on a gasoline Cruze. If it will display the IAT and oil pressure information on a gasoline Cruze, then I will ask Scangauge to put those PIDs onto the scangauge when they are updating from 4.12 to the newest firmware.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dust said:


> I have been reading about using my Scangauge in my gasoline Cruze, and noticed that some of the gauges, especially the IAT 2 and 3, and Engine Oil Pressure gauges would be great for me. Has anyone tried a Diesel Cruze programmed SG2 in a gasoline Cruze to see if they would output correctly?


Yes it will. I purchased mine used from a Cruze dieseler and plugged it into my 1.4T. Other than displaying 0's for the diesel specific gauges, everything works as expected. He had purchased one before the diesel xgauges were programmed in and sent it in for a firmware update specifically asking for the diesel gauges. He received it back, used it, I don't remember for sure, but I think he sold his Cruze and I bought the gauge. Still installed and working great.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Yes it will. I purchased mine used from a Cruze dieseler and plugged it into my 1.4T. Other than displaying 0's for the diesel specific gauges, everything works as expected. He had purchased one before the diesel xgauges were programmed in and sent it in for a firmware update specifically asking for the diesel gauges. He received it back, used it, I don't remember for sure, but I think he sold his Cruze and I bought the gauge. Still installed and working great.


Good. I bit the bullet this afternoon and got the upgrade info inputted. I will ship it out tomorrow, and probably some Lucas/Delphi 42 lb. injectors for servicing for when I go flexfuel. A used intake manifold with fuel rail, injectors, purge valve, and IM to turbo PCV hose will ship tomorrow to me. 15 miles on it so far and I am almost $200 in.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks @Blasirl Glad to hear there’s cross-compatibility between Diesel and Gas models.

Don’t mean to hijack but will my SG II with x-gauges for my CTD also work in my 06 Ram 5.9 Cummins?

I have the Linear Logic web page showing 06-07 Cummins x-gauge programming, can I program those in and still use it in the Cruze diesel?


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks @*Blasirl* Glad to hear there’s cross-compatibility between Diesel and Gas models.
> 
> Don’t mean to hijack but will my SG II with x-gauges for my CTD also work in my 06 Ram 5.9 Cummins?
> 
> I have the Linear Logic web page showing 06-07 Cummins x-gauge programming, can I program those in and still use it in the Cruze diesel?


As long as you have space for more Xgauges it should fit them both.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks @*Blasirl* Glad to hear there’s cross-compatibility between Diesel and Gas models.
> 
> Don’t mean to hijack but will my SG II with x-gauges for my CTD also work in my 06 Ram 5.9 Cummins?
> 
> I have the Linear Logic web page showing 06-07 Cummins x-gauge programming, can I program those in and still use it in the Cruze diesel?





Dust said:


> As long as you have space for more Xgauges it should fit them both.



I tend to agree with Dust, but I would place a call to Scan Gauge to be sure. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

@Blasirl where do you have your SG2 mounted? I had it around my steering wheel in a Sonata, but the DIC will be partially covered if I go that way.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dust said:


> @*Blasirl* where do you have your SG2 mounted? I had it around my steering wheel in a Sonata, but the DIC will be partially covered if I go that way.


It sits perfectly on the dash in between the column and the gauges. Held in place only by the cable.


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> It sits perfectly on the dash in between the column and the gauges. Held in place only by the cable.


I'll have to play around with it again when it comes back. I might be sitting too low in the car.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I used Velcro to mount my SG II here









I’ve since pulled it and going to install in the Ram Cummins.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dust said:


> I'll have to play around with it again when it comes back. I might be sitting too low in the car.


When I get a camera or figure out how to download from Amazon Cloud, I'll post a picture, but until then ...


----------



## Dust (May 28, 2014)

Blasirl, I smell what you are stepping in. I will give it a try when it gets back. The cable fits in the gap between the dash and the instrument cluster hood, right?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dust said:


> Blasirl, I smell what you are stepping in. I will give it a try when it gets back. The cable fits in the gap between the dash and the instrument cluster hood, right?


It does.


----------

